# Trade Powertech scd3-16 for 17



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)

my buddy has a scd3b18p if you'd be interested in that


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

How much u want for prop


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

How much for ur prop?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

U still have the 16?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hey bud, sorry I was in the keys this week. I should make it back to MS on Monday or Tuesday, I would be interested in running your 17p and possibly sell/trade.
shoot me a text 228-382-2740


----------

